
Renaissance Technologies Solved the Market: Part 3 – Incentives - bko
https://medium.com/ml-everything/how-renaissance-technologies-solved-the-market-part-3-incentives-fb314fe3be36
======
throwawaymath
This is the third time this has been submitted in five days. If something
isn't popular the first time, that's not an invitation to delete the
submission and try again the next day.

~~~
bko
This is the second time I submitted it. I deleted, rethought some things and
submitted again. I won't submit again.

Perhaps you can follow your own advice on submissions!

An Infinitely Large Napkin (evanchen.cc) 148 points by throwawaymath 5 months
ago

An Infinitely Large Napkin (evanchen.cc) 1 point by throwawaymath 6 months ago

